# 100-year-old photography



## Rolland (Feb 18, 2008)

There are some cool old photo's at this site  100-year-old photography blog
Interesting stories & photo's


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

Rolland said:


> There are some cool old photo's at this site  100-year-old photography blog
> Interesting stories & photo's



Cool site!  I love looking at really old photos!


----------

